# I Guess I Needed A New Pillow Anyways LOL



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Tepeu is my blind, respiratory compromised, HED 33 month old pearl girl. Her HED is much more like age, rather than a male's paralysis, where she's lost the muscle mass in her hind quarters and her feet are flat on the ground and she even walks on her hocks with her toes up a bit.

When she was having eye issues with her good eye, she mostly slept a lot, happily though, but once that good eye shrank and died, she became an active busy girl again. She decided my pillow needed de-stuffing. LOLOL



















Comfy bed ;D









Sooo proud of herself...Look What I did!! :-*


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Poor rattie! She's so sweet you could never get angry with her!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

noMoreFaith said:


> Poor rattie! She's so sweet you could never get angry with her!


I would never get angry at my rats for destruction, it is always my fault, and they do love it so


----------



## ReBel*AnGeL* (Feb 10, 2010)

Aww! She's so sweet! 

True with rat's we learn to not leave stuff lying around, or it become's their's *lol*


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

Thats awesome! My girlfriend got pissed at me coz i forgot to lock there cage last night and when she came downstairs, the rats had eatten the sofa lololololol.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Hahaha! This gave me a good giggle ... As a rattie owner of any length of time.. You learn to not leave your stuff lying about.. Or suffer the consequences xD


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey, i just registered and look who i found! Lilspaz, i missed you! 
Haven't been around the Rat Shack in a while...

What a cutie ahah! Good thing she found a pillow lying around and not... a turkey x)


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Aw, how can you be mad at that cutie


----------

